# Five-seveN



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

Took the 5 7 to the range (Garbage Dump) the other day. Most of the downgrading of the 5 7 cartridge is alot of hooey. I had several targets that proved the naysayers wrong. One was an old washing machine. The 5 7 went through the sheet metal and one side of the tub. Recovered the bullet fragments, ss197. It also made a hole in the sheet metal twice the size of the bullet. Overall, I like this cartridge. I would like to build a bolt action rifle around this cartridge. It would make a very formittable varmit round. :mrgreen:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I've been reading a lot about this cartridge and am liking it more and more. I'm basically a .45 caliber guy but I'm intrigued by this caliber. I think too many people want one cartridge to be able to do everything and can be narrow minded. I think if I had the money I would like to try it in the pistol. I remember you have mentioned previously it was pretty accurate. Do you still find that to be the case? In general what kind of man-stopper do you think it would be in........say, 20 ft. (someone without body armor)? I handled one at a gun show a while back and it fit my hand perfectly. Do you carry yours concealed? :smt033


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks for the info. Since I own a PS90, I'm always reading whatever I can about the bullet.


----------

